# Polaris dealer in Del Rio?



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Has anyone dealt with the Polaris dealer in in Del Rio that advertises rigged out machines? Are the accessories of good quality? http://beaumont.craigslist.org/snd/5308716848.html I have seen several comments about low price dealers, but not these guys. Buying one all rigged out and ready would sure be easier.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I think they are reputable and fair. Hoffpauir in Goldwaith is very competative too

an advantage of getting all accessories at purchase is they will try to charge you an installation fee. If you are buying a new buggy they will usually waive the install fees


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Before you buy you may want to check out the Kubota 1100s - I have owned 3 Polaris with full cabs and then switched over to the Kubota. Depending on use, the Kubota cab is far superior to Polaris. Not as fast a unit but suspension is great and they are very well made. Cab is like driving your truck - AC/heat/defrost/dust tight/etc.


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

*polaris dealer*

call chris at elliff motors in Harlingen......I just bought my second Polaris from him


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

